# live birds.



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

If you purchase live birds for dog training can you shoot them anytime of the year?


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

now why would this be in the bow hunting forum?


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

haha, my bad sorry guys... :lol:


----------

